# wednesday morning[when you should be at work]]



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

hey there ,just thought i'd share my first video attempt ,chrissy from woopi on the mid north coast pm'd me and invited me for a fish the following morn,which he'd done many times before but we never caught up. So we met and he took me out and kindly showed me his local 'turf'.He drifted off checking his sounder while i just drifted.after a while i got onto a decent fish that snapped me off [its been happening a lot lately..inexperiance  ]so i re-rigged and drifted over the same spot and started zizing again  anyway i''d strapped a camera to my noggin just for the hell of it and this is my first attempt .Thought you might like to have a look...ps chrissy got one and got smoked as well,great morning ,unreal paddling out at a new spot...cheers aaron


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

azzaroo said:


> anyway i''d strapped a camera to my noggin just for the hell of it and this is my first attempt .Thought you might like to have a look...


Aaron well done on the video, enjoyable mate


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnut said:


> Congrats mate thats very cool 8) .
> Cheers Darren


You could be doing that too Darren... I'm sure you've got some spots up your sleeve ;-).

Top vid though mate, loved it. Great choice of paddles too!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent stuff azzaroo, thats a very nice snapper and love the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz of the reel

Cheers Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate I think you are gonna need a bigger net :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Vid azzaroo, Very nice fish as well. Cant wait to get one a them.
What sort of camera???


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Loved the vid azaroo ,lovely fish , have you got the camera attached to your head somehow , it was really enjoyable


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Great fish, and top vid.

Very entertaining.

Luke.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one!! that works allright huh, do you use some kind of helmet?

Big ol red too, gotta be happpy with him 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that one with us mate  . Loved it. Sounds like you were pretty stoked too 8) ...lol. Excellent ;-) .
Cheers
Mike


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Great vid. Love that sound of braid whistling.

Was it taken with one of those oregon helmet cam thingos?


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Great vid aaron. Makes me jealous knowing it happened 20 mins up the road and i wasn't there!! Looked like a great fun fight 
I'm heading up to woopi this weekend for a trip. can't wait. weather looks great!!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Never seen a fish poke it's tongue out like that before :shock: 
I lost my skee paddle 
Nice fish, great vid, not too bouncy or jerky.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Geat vid Arron, ya gotta love the sound of braid through the guides. :twisted: Im definitely gonna copy your idea with the camera. we'll have to get out on the weekend. Tryhard, i was thinkin about it lol. :twisted:


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Great vid Arron and its a nice size snapper to welldone.

Doug


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thx guys, its an olympus 1030sw, basically a photo camera that takes low grade video as well, the bigger the memory card the longer you can film,i stiched a length of elastic with an elastic pocket on the front and you whack it on your noggin :shock: its even a handy possy to stash your camera for catching stills in a hurry,the only downside iis you end up looking like a knob, but i'm used to it :shock:


----------

